#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > مشکل: علت نخواندن سی دی اموزش

## AMIR5

من سی دی اموزشی دارم که در ویندوز xp و 7 مشکلی ندارد ولی در ویندوز 8.1 ارور زیر را میدهد لطفا کمک کنید
Unspecified error
Cold not find project file
Debug Info
FileName=ReaderApp.h
Line=400

----------

*vhw*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## A.R.T

با درود
ویندوز 7 که تست کردید و جواب داده 32 بود یا 64؟؟
ویندوز 8.1 که ارور داد 32 هست یا 64؟؟

----------

*ajan*,*AMIR5*,*hamiiid62*,*mohamad1357*,*vhw*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## AMIR5

سلام
هر دو ویندوز 64 بوده اند

----------

*hamiiid62*,*vhw*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## hamiiid62

دوست عزیر من چند مورد داشتم که نداشتن نرم افزارهای runtime بر روی سیستم بوده... چک کن ببین ران تایمها کامل رو سیستم نصبه مثل
Microsoft .NET Framework
Java Runtime Environment
Microsoft DirectX Runtime
Microsoft Visual C++
Adobe Flash Player

----------

*AMIR5*,*NPTiak*,*vhw*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## AMIR5

> دوست عزیر من چند مورد داشتم که نداشتن نرم افزارهای runtime بر روی سیستم بوده... چک کن ببین ران تایمها کامل رو سیستم نصبه مثل
> Microsoft .NET Framework
> Java Runtime Environment
> Microsoft DirectX Runtime
> Microsoft Visual C++
> Adobe Flash Player


از اینکه جواب میدهید ممنونم
بله کلیه نرم افزارهای فوق روی سیستم نصب هستش و سیستم اپدیت و بروز میباشد

----------

*vhw*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام
معمولا نرم افزارهای قدیمی با ویندوزهای جدید نظیر میندور 8.1 کار نمی کند 
برای مشخص شدن پشتیبانی آن فایل توسط ویندوز :



دارای محتوای پنهان




cv.jpg

----------

*ajan*,*alimali2*,*alireza7612*,*AMIR5*,*c.markazi*,*devilkiller*,*dr_ardy*,*eteamadian*,*FUYOMOM*,*hamid110110*,*hamiiid62*,*hanirayan*,*mahdi7686*,*mamadak*,*vhw*,*YasinAmini*,*ادریس خان*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*عطاالله*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## AMIR5

> با درود
> ویندوز 7 که تست کردید و جواب داده 32 بود یا 64؟؟
> ویندوز 8.1 که ارور داد 32 هست یا 64؟؟



درود بر شما مدیر محترم
روی ویندوز 7 که جواب داد 64 بوده و روی ویندوز  8.1 هم که ارور میده 64 هستش

----------

*A.R.T*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## AMIR5

> باسلام
> معمولا نرم افزارهای قدیمی با ویندوزهای جدید نظیر میندور 8.1 کار نمی کند 
> برای مشخص شدن پشتیبانی آن فایل توسط ویندوز :
> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> cv.jpg


سلام دوست خوب
دراین روشی که فرمایش کردین ویندوز 8 هم وجود دارد

----------

*vhw*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## AMIR5

*دوستان عزیز قابل توجه است که سی دی بوسیله نرم افزار شتاب تولید شده است
گفتم شاید لازم باشد
*

----------

*vhw*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## اسماعیل محبی

سلام دوست عزیزم 
انتی ویروس فعاله یا غیر فعال اگر هم انتی ویروس نداری فایر وال چی ایبنارو چک کن 
چون من خودم تو ویندوز ایکس پی خیلی راحت نرم افزار اموزشی رو نگاه میکردم اما تو 7 نمیگذاشت سی دی لود کنه واسه همین یک مدت گیج میزدم تا اینکه یکروز 
انتی ویروس رو واسه یک کار دیگه اف کرده بودم که دیدم این سی دی رو راحت باز کرد 
موفق باشی

----------

*ajan*,*AMIR5*,*hamiiid62*,*kh.a*,*saroveh*,*vhw*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام




> نوشته اصلی توسط *AMIR5*  
> سلام دوست خوب
> دراین روشی که فرمایش کردین ویندوز 8 هم وجود دارد


ممکن است ویندوز 8.1 که ورژن بالاتری نسبت به 8 میباشد پشتیبانی نکند و یا تا 32 بیت پاسخ دهد

----------

*AMIR5*,*hamiiid62*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMIR5

> سلام دوست عزیزم 
> انتی ویروس فعاله یا غیر فعال اگر هم انتی ویروس نداری فایر وال چی ایبنارو چک کن 
> چون من خودم تو ویندوز ایکس پی خیلی راحت نرم افزار اموزشی رو نگاه میکردم اما تو 7 نمیگذاشت سی دی لود کنه واسه همین یک مدت گیج میزدم تا اینکه یکروز 
> انتی ویروس رو واسه یک کار دیگه اف کرده بودم که دیدم این سی دی رو راحت باز کرد 
> موفق باشی


با سلام
انتی ویروس و فایرول را غیر فعال کردم  بازم جواب نداد.

----------


## AMIR5

> باسلام
> 
> 
> 
> ممکن است ویندوز 8.1 که ورژن بالاتری نسبت به 8 میباشد پشتیبانی نکند و یا تا 32 بیت پاسخ دهد


با سلام دوست عزیز شما دقیقا درست فرمایش کردید سی دی مربوطه ویندوز 8.1 را ساپورت نمیکرد
ویندوز را به 7 تغییر دادم مشکل بر طرف شد
ازکلیه دوستان که لطف کردن راهنمایی کردن بسیار سپاسگزام

----------


## ajan

> سلام دوست عزیزم 
> انتی ویروس فعاله یا غیر فعال اگر هم انتی ویروس نداری فایر وال چی ایبنارو چک کن 
> چون من خودم تو ویندوز ایکس پی خیلی راحت نرم افزار اموزشی رو نگاه میکردم اما تو 7 نمیگذاشت سی دی لود کنه واسه همین یک مدت گیج میزدم تا اینکه یکروز 
> انتی ویروس رو واسه یک کار دیگه اف کرده بودم که دیدم این سی دی رو راحت باز کرد 
> موفق باشی


سلام 
مهندس ما خوب راهنمای کردهاند انتی ویروس های فایل exe همان فایل اجرا سی دی که به آنهای گفته می شود حذف می کنه و باعث باز شده ان برنامه آموزشی میشه فرض کنیم این برنامه آموزشی در ایران نوشته شده باشه فایل های ان و اجرای آن ضعیف هست و وقتی ویروش گش های قوی چون نات 32و اورا   و دیگر ویروش گش قوی امروزی فایل اجرای را حذف می کنند  باید بعد از اجرا ویروگش را غیر فعال وبعدباز کرد
حتی در نثب برنامه های هم ویروش گش باید غیر فعال شود   با ز هم اساتید ببین چه می گویید متشکرم

----------

